# Silk Browser Redirects Android Market to Amazon App Store?



## lkn4truth (Nov 11, 2011)

Is it my imagination or does every time I try to type in a url or click on a link to the android market my Fire automatically kicks me out and opens the Amazon app store on my fire instead? I have the device set to allow side loading of apps but it seems I can't stop the browser from re-directing me away from the Android Market. I can't even view the website on the Kindle. Is there a way to change this behavior?


----------



## copperclad (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi 
if you follow this link , it explains that the fire will need to be rooted to access the android market

this link explains installing the go launcher
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91946.0.html

and this link covers rooting the fire to access android market
http://liliputing.com/2011/11/how-to-sideload-apps-even-the-android-market-on-the-amazon-kindle-fire.html


----------



## lkn4truth (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link.  I'm still debating the whole rooting the device thing. Seems a bit extreme right now considering I have found a suitable app in the Amazon App store that does what I wanted to do with the app I was looking for on the Android Market.


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

Not integrating A. Market is one thing but redirecting (hijacking?) an internet address entered by the user is not good.  The internet address belongs to someone else, its Google's property.  I wonder if a proxy can be used to bypass this.


----------



## lkn4truth (Nov 11, 2011)

I think there are threads about how to install a different browser than Silk on the Fire. I wonder if the re-direct (hi-jack) is built into the browser and therefore using a difference browser would let you navigate to the Android Market.


----------



## copperclad (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi 
i am running Go Launcher and like it better than the carousel , it was easy to load , and it is easy to switch back and forth between the two . It does not allow you to shop Google Market though   , that is what rooting is about


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok, I went ahead and rooted my Fire yesterday and installed Android Market. The rooting broke Amazon Instant Video but OTA RootKeeper is a good fix to that. Also I had to use this market file because the other one always crashed.

Instructions that I used:
http://www.pcworld.com/article/244474/how_to_install_the_android_market_on_your_kindle_fire.html
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1349902
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5FS2a5rmqk
http://phandroid.com/2011/11/16/rooting-kindle-fire-breaks-amazon-video-and-how-to-make-it-work/


----------



## lkn4truth (Nov 11, 2011)

Found this interesting sentence in a an article about web privacy on the fire:

"The Silk browser can be switched to "off-cloud" mode to behave like a regular Web browser with Web requests hitting target servers directly, but the redirect through Amazon servers is the default behavior."

Makes me wonder if I switch the browser to "off cloud" if I could hit the google android market pages. I'm at work now and can't use their wi-fi so I'll test later. For those interested in the privacy article, here is the urgl

http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Security/Amazon-Assures-Congress-It-Guards-User-Privacy-on-Silk-Browser-Kindle-Fire-634639/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As a reminder, 'rooting' is against Amazon's Terms of Service, and will likely void your warranty.  So proceed at your own risk.


----------



## lkn4truth (Nov 11, 2011)

More than voiding your warranty (which personally I never take advantage of anyway), it appears that doing so means Amazon can legally require you not to use the device any more. I submitted a new thread about the Terms of Use and copied the language and how I interpret it. I'm no legal expert though.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

It is just possible that the redirection is done on the Google end, by recognizing the browser identification that Silk sends out.  Google knows that the Fire is not authorized to use with Android Market.  Don't know if it is working that way, just saying it is possible.


----------

